
YouTube auto-censors some phrases that criticize Chinese government - walterbell
https://reclaimthenet.org/youtube-auto-censors-phrases-criticize-chinese-government/
======
detaro
Previous discussions of YT censoring some chinese terms in the last 14 days:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23223219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23223219)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23221264](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23221264)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23172564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23172564)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23310889](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23310889)

------
catsdanxe
Can we talk about why you can't even mention a specific person's name without
getting banned? This goes for YouTube, Twitter, and Facebook. "Eric
Ciaramella"

~~~
mrlonglong
Or even "Communist bandits", "Pooh Bear"!

